# Youth Season Results



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Figured id start a post for people to post their youth season results...........ive had my 2 children out all day saturday and this morning and so far we have not taken a deer...........the deer just arent moving where we are hunting............i hope someone else is having alittle luck ?? Hopefully i will have something positive to post after this evenings hunt with the kids !!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

By dad's buddy's son took a Doe this morning and missed a dandy eight point yesterday.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i put my results under LODGE and the thread youth hunting this weekend. we had a good time but no pictures.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Had my 11 year old son out both days. Sat. morning a nice 6 pt. came out for a 40 yrd. shot. When he raised his gun he took off. Spent some time walking and sitting. Jumped some does through the day. Evening we got into a stand and about 4 o clock. A group of teens came through playing paintball and ruined the spot. I ran them off. It's leased property. We went back to the spot where 6 pt. was and jumped him on the way in. Sun. morning went back to the 6 pt. spot and didn't see anything. Went to lunch and came back at 1 o clock. 'Bout that time several 4 wheelers were out running around, which has been a weekend problem. I ended up calling the sheriff after I couldn't run them off. We left and went to my brothers property and didn't see anything. He was a little discouraged. This is his 3rd. year trying and 1st. year of bowhunting. He did miss a small buck 2 weeks ago with his bow. Hopefully he gets one soon!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

my 14 year old son hunted yesterday, he shot a 18 1/2" spread 8 point, nice buck, I tried to video the hunt but ran out of battery right before the shot. I will post some pictures. Good hunting, sammy cappelli


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My daught4er missed a young (2 year old?) buck at about 55 yards. Good day though. We really enjoyed spending time together.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Let's see. My 9yr old son was excited to go until we got there. Was up all night with his grandfather doing who knows what and decided to catch a bad cold. Made the 2 hour trip south where we set up the ground blind. It was so cozy he decided to sleep. When I spotted the first buck at 35yds he was sleeping and could'nt get up in time for a shot. Buck snorted and was gone. So he went back to sleep saying it was too little anyhow? About 45min later I spotted another buck coming down the hillside right towards us. I woke him up but of course he was out of position to see the deer just 50yds in front of us. The deer was cautious and just staring at the blind in the field. My son attempted to get the gun in position LOUDLY and boom he snorted and was gone. He seen him run away and said that was a bigger one... He asked if it was halftime??? So I took him to McDonalds(highlight of the hunt for him) Went out that evening and the constant sneezing and coughing sumed up the rest of that hunt. Needless to say the hunting itself was bad but the time spent in the outdoors with him was PRICELESS. He already shot a doe this year(mosquito youth hunt) and was happy with that.:!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

sammy's 2008 and 2009 bucks!! I cant get the pictures to upload!!??


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

here are his last 2 bucks


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are two NICE bucks! Congrats!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Good friend of mine took his 11 y.o. out Saturday. They saw some does and passed on a 7 pt. in the morning. About 3 pm, this brute came by and Joseph dropped this 15 pt (10 pt + 5 stickers) at 50 yds. Youth hunting program is great. 
LindyRigger


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Joseph that is a super nice buck..What are you going to do next year...A bigger one would be nice....HavacMan that is two super nice bucks your son killed..These two guy's are hooked on deer hunting for the rest of there lives...Great job guy's.........JIM.......:!.......:!........


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great deer boys!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats, to all the kids who went out, and to those who have shot a deer.....enjoy it because I still have yet to shoot one at all. And congrats to the dads that had the patients to take a kid hunting, I'm sure they will remember it long after your gone!!


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

great bucks!! i love youth season, toobad only one more year of it for me


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a nice buck Lindy...congrats to your buddy's kid.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

My son shot this buck at 11:10 am on Sunday in Holmes County. 50 yd shot with Cva Wolf Muzzleloader. He was excited to say the least (so was dad)

JONZUN


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i saw the numbers in the newspaper for youth season...............it said we were down around 500 deer from last year...................i guess it was tough all over !!! 

hopefully gun season will be more productive for us !!


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

!0 point shot by my grandson "Brendon 10 years old" in Knox county. 21 1/2 inch inside spread. 45 caliber scoped muzzleloader at 74 yards. Dropped in his tracks. This little guy has hunted with me since he was 5 years old when he shot his first squirrel. Has since harvested 3 deer, a couple turkeys, bunches of doves, several ducks and geese and is even more obsessed with fishing than hunting.
I guess I'll find out if the photo attached. HEHEHEH


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Great photos everyone. It is success even if no deer were harvested if the kids and family had a great time together.
Lindyrigg


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's an awesome buck JohnD...Congrats to your grandson!

P.S....I love wide racks.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

congrats to the kids. i was out sat. and had 2 guys down below me shootin at deer. bad news they was grown men. shoot'n at em with shotguns. ticked me off. so i got out and called the odnr. they are doin research on it. i hope they string em up.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just my opion, but this is the best thing the state could have done-- starting this youth season. The kids get the first crack at the deer. My son and I are pretty lucky to have such a great place to hunt and to have it to ourselves. I tell my son every time we go into the woods to look around and take it all in because some day we might not have this anymore. I did my leg work 15+ years ago and found my spots to hunt and I put alot work in to keep them. Anyways We got home Saturday night and Sunday morning my sons friend (joe)and his dad (rich)stopped by to see sammy's deer, I felt bad when I found out that they hunted a day and half near home and never seen a deer,this guy is in his 20th year in the army and he made a long drive home to hunt with his kid and try to get his first deer. Well my son asked me if we could take Joe and Rich to our spot for the evening hunt which is a hour from home, not knowing if the land owner would mind or not we decided to go anyways, We got there at 2 pm and talked to the land owner and told him the situation and he was all for it. We(4 of us) hunted our ground blind and we had a doe and 2 fawns come in but they were spooked by the land owners dog, the dog found the gut pile from my sons deer and kind of ruin it for that spot. Well we decided to go to the back up plan and we had 12 deer come in and Joe got his first crack at a deer, he was a little bumb because of the miss but at least he had fun and got a shot, we ended up seeing over 30 deer, Joe only had 1 shot but he was so excited, it was the coolest hunt I ever been involved in and it didnt even matter that we didnt fill a tag. We are going to try to get Joe out the week of gun season and see if we can get him another shot--beleive me he is hooked!! Good Hunting and good luck to all next week, sammy cappelli


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great story Sammy. Watching a kid take their first deer is something special. I hope that everyone gets to experience it. From the looks of all the pictures it looks as if the kids can shoot too! Nice bucks guys!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Congrats to all who made it out and for those who harvested deer, all the more. And also many thanks to the folks who made the time and effort to take the kids out.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

hunt said:


> great bucks!! i love youth season, toobad only one more year of it for me


I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL HUNT SAME GOES FOR ME! lol


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Great Deer for all the youths!! I am just glad it was decent weather this year. Last year it was brutal for the youth season.


----------

